# HOW MUCH STEAM IS TO MUCH?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Ai...re=related

Mhmmm!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You can never have too much steam... However, you can have too much fire in all the wrong places. Neat seeing the "Firetruck train".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

???? 

There's a reason you talked about steam in the topic? 

I guess I could post a locomotive fire, and in English, too. 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Natuerlich...Eisenbahn feuer oops jinglish again 

Some of the links on the right point out some interresting incidents!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Answer: When the safeties lift. Then you're just wasting water and fuel. 

Next question: What does an electrical fire have to do with steam -- Other than they used water to put it out?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Connection hiccuped - double post. grrrrrr


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There was lotsa steam after they started pouring water on it. 

I have to admit I was a bit concerned we might witness the fireman being fried when he turned on the water. Apparently they turned off the catenary voltage.

I thought the firemen did a good job getting the fire out.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*WAY TOO MUCH STEAM *







from an *electric loco! *







Looks kind of like the fire started in the main transformer (the high flames from the center of the loco probably coming from burning transformer cooling oil







). Willing to bet the loco went to the scrapyard afterwards.










The fire train loco was also interesting - looked remarkably like a *WWII-era Alco RSD-1 *







(wouldn't be surprised if it was, or a Russian "clone"







thereof.

*Tom*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Too hot! Too hot!"


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Now for comparison, here's a loco with steam coming out of all the *RIGHT *







places!












("Fire train"







not needed here!).







*Tom*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

YUMMY!

(Choo-Choo porn at its finest!)


----------

